# Wilderness Electric Bicycles



## xrotaryguy (Jul 26, 2007)

I just wanted to report my good experience with Wilderness Energy Electric Bikes. The company sells e-bike kits on its web site and also sells bicycle motor hub kits on eBay. The eBay kits sell for about $350 under the name tiewife. 

So here's why they're so awesome. I installed one of their kits on a large bicycle trailer so that I cold use it to push my bike and carry a heavy load of batteries. And the load was HEAVY  I had a trailer that weighed more than 200 lbs pushing a bicycle and rider that also weighed more than 200 lbs. The whole affair probably weighed at least 450 lbs. That's a bit much, but I figured I could get away with it.

To make matters worse, I was running the motor the wrong direction. Oops. I read the instructions wrong. 

Oh, and we're talking about Phoenix heat here. That means temperatures in excess of 110 degrees F. 

Guess what happened. The motor fried. I got is to hot that a couple of the magnets in the motor came unglued, a plastic shield melted to the motors windings and I can see where smoke was coming from the brushes or commutator. In other words, this was not the motor's fault. It was mine.

I explained what happened to Dale at Wilderness Energy expecting that I would need to simply buy another motor. Honestly, I killed this one fair and square. To my surprise, he told me to send the old motor back as soon as I received its replacement. Wow!

I now have a new 26" hub motor installed and it works great! 

Thank you Wilderness Energy!


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

The only kit I saw on ebay was $470. How long ago did you get yours?


----------



## akumabito (Jun 23, 2008)

36v, 600W

Damn.. make that 48V and 800W and it'd be perfect for my project if I were decided on going with direct-drive.


----------

